# Man in the Box build



## dbixler (Oct 19, 2016)

This year I put together a Man in the Box costume and thought I would share how i did it. I am fairly frugal so I used what I had lying around the garage. I ended up spending $4.26 at Goodwill for the pants. Let me know what you think. HAPPY HALLOWEEN! 

This is the finished product










I used ordinary pegboard for the support to which I attached a piece of PVC using zipties
















Next I attached a styrofoam wig head to the PVC. No glue needed. I added 2 pieces of scrap styrofoam for shoulders and shaped them using my hotwire foam cutter. My foam cutter is just a soldering iron with a long piece of copper wire from some 12-2 romex replacing the original wire on the gun.






















Next I used an old tote bin for my box but you could use and old box. As you see it does not have to be very large. Just cut a hole in the bottom for your legs and butt to fit through.










Next I ziptied the pegboard to the tote bin










Using plastic grocery bags and packing tape I made arms and taped them to the styrofoam shoulders.










Using an old Michael Myers mask I had and some sunglasses got the costume ready for clothing.










I stuffed the mask with plastic bags to fill up the voids. Pulling the hood up covers the opening in the back of the mask. I used hot glue to attach the gloves to the tote bin and just saftey pinned the arms into the gloves.










Lastly I stuffed the pantlegs and safety pinned some old Chuck Taylor sneakers to the ends. Tied the top of the pants and pop-riveted them to the tote bin. I followed a suggestion I saw online when I designed the costume to help "sell" it. I kept the hooded figure in one color and myself in a contrasting color. This helps it look like 2 distinctly separate people.









Hope you all have a great Halloween!!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Very cool. Do you have a picture of the backside?


----------



## dbixler (Oct 19, 2016)

Here you go. Hope this helps.


----------

